# 67 gto stainless trim along sill how to remove



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i have to remove the stainless trim that runs between front wheel to rear wheel along the bottom sill on my 67 gto, is there any trick or tips to remove it , i need to paint the front guard so its got to be removed, thanks


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm going by a cobwebbed memory here, but there should be screws on the bottom. Remove those and gently pull toward and lift at the same time. Should slide right off but be gentle so it doesn't jump up hard and scratch the finish.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Before you remove the trim, run a 3" wide of painters tape on the body to protect the paint in case the trim pops up as stated above.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

SANDU002 said:


> Before you remove the trim, run a 3" wide of painters tape on the body to protect the paint in case the trim pops up as stated above.


yeah thats a good idea , i use painters tape a lot, i had rust around tailights got it all fixed but now when i wash car i run the wide tape over lenses no water gets in, takes 5 minutes but worth it in the long run, thanks


----------

